

SF Muni Buses now issuing traffic tickets - takinola
http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Du3S2MVQW_qs%26feature%3Dshare&h=WAQFOuOB-AQHi502oZo3dX7db6fD6ob0lRJsAosS8TKwkjQ
non-FB embedded link<p>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3S2MVQW_qs&#38;feature=share
======
takinola
They probably could automate this even further if they added some software to
read license plates and then it would be child's play to program a set of
rules which spit out potential violators for humans to review.

